# Surf Shark Fishing 3-6 foot range



## Pootystank (Mar 28, 2017)

I have a 6500 reel to limit my line size. I currently have about 420 yds of 30lb braid spooled. Would I be better off with less and heavier line 320 yds of 50lb for example or stick with what I have? I have the option of kayak dropping past the 2nd bar if I choose.

3-6 foot shark range. 


Thanks


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, you cant select the size of the shark. LOL
I've had a 9 or 10 foot shark grab a 6inch croaker at the side of the boat one day, We were fishing a few hundred yards off the beach.

Even if you do only hook a 6footer, be prepared to loose that 420 yards of 30. If he turns the right way, he can take ALL of that in a hurry. It also depends on what reel you are using and the condition of the drag. Have you had it serviced? Is it made from felt washers, ht-100, or carbon? Depending on the reel, a 6500 can be fine. But a cheap one hooked to a 6ft hammerhead will have you watching in awe as your line disappears over the horizon. LOL LOst line and all, it's still an awsome thing to watch. LOL Have fun.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Use what you have, it just might work. If not, then you can try something different. That much 30lb line plus good drag should allow you to land some decent sized fish. I landed at least a 40lb shark with 30lb braid on a 4000 sized reel so it can absolutely be done with what you have but as stated, one does not get to choose the size of the fish on the other end! good luck!


----------



## Pootystank (Mar 28, 2017)

Typing error. Past the 1st Sandbar - NOT the 2nd.


----------



## Pootystank (Mar 28, 2017)

NoMoSurf said:


> Unfortunately, you cant select the size of the shark. LOL
> I've had a 9 or 10 foot shark grab a 6inch croaker at the side of the boat one day, We were fishing a few hundred yards off the beach.
> 
> Even if you do only hook a 6footer, be prepared to loose that 420 yards of 30. If he turns the right way, he can take ALL of that in a hurry. It also depends on what reel you are using and the condition of the drag. Have you had it serviced? Is it made from felt washers, ht-100, or carbon? Depending on the reel, a 6500 can be fine. But a cheap one hooked to a 6ft hammerhead will have you watching in awe as your line disappears over the horizon. LOL LOst line and all, it's still an awsome thing to watch. LOL Have fun.



9’ penn prevail, 6500 Okuma epixor. Both in excellent condition. I understand that we don’t choose the size of the fish but one has to target something - Can’t be prepared for everything.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Pootystank said:


> 9’ penn prevail, 6500 Okuma epixor. Both in excellent condition. I understand that we don’t choose the size of the fish but one has to target something - Can’t be prepared for everything.



That is what makes saltwater fishing so exciting. I didn't mean to make my post sound like I was doubting your gear or whether you should try. Hell, I'de give it a go with a Pink Barbi pole. LOL

I was just trying to convey that you should be emotionally and financially prepared to replace that 30lb braid if spooled.

In my early days of surf fishing, I had purchased a mediocre quality reel and loaded it with braid. The whole set up was at my max budget. On day two of a week long trip, I hook a LARGE shark. I dont think he ever knew that I was there. It was like someone tied my line to a school bus. He never sped up or slowed down. He just slow and steady took line and took line, and took line... I tightened down on him and burned up the reel. He still never acknowledged that I was there.... Line was going, going, gone...

The moral of the story is that I did not have the budget to fix/replace the reel or the line. The rest of my trip had a sad edge to it... I was there to fish and all I could do was watch. These days, I can laugh it off an go buy another. LOL

So, by all means, go for it. You never know. I've landed a 9ft Nurse Shark on a Penn Fierce 5000 reel with 50lb braid on a 7ft catfish rod. We were using it to catch bait and the nurse took the bait!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

You might want to put about a 50-60lb mono top-shot on there though. You want that stretch and abrasion resistance. A shark's body can rub through braid very quickly. And with no stretch, a tail whip can pop braid quickly too.

For what you are trying to do, you'll want a steel leader about as long as the shark that you expect to target. Then as much 40-60lb mono that you can pack on top of your braid. Hopefully at least 30-50 yards. Then a spool full of braid. That's kind of a mini version of what I use. I usually use 8-10ft of steel leader, 100 yards of 150lb mono and 900 yards of 85lb braid. And that is a light setup as far as sharks go.


----------



## Pootystank (Mar 28, 2017)

NoMoSurf said:


> Pootystank said:
> 
> 
> > 9’ penn prevail, 6500 Okuma epixor. Both in excellent condition. I understand that we don’t choose the size of the fish but one has to target something - Can’t be prepared for everything.
> ...



It’s all good. I have what I have, I know it’s a little on the small side, but it works well. If I get into something too big, I’m with you that I will enjoy it as long as I can. Just wasn’t sure if I’d be better off with heavier yet less line or lighter but more line and hope I can work the drag well enough.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

You just need to match the line breakage to the drag capability of the reel. Sure, you can put 200lb line on it, but it wont make any difference over 100 if the drag is only capable of 10. Your drag should be 25%-33% of your line breakage So if your real has 10lb drag capacity, you should match it with 30-40lb line. Anything larger is just taking up extra space on the spool.

I looked around for your 6500 sized Epixor, but couldn't find drag stats for anything larger than a 40.


----------



## Pootystank (Mar 28, 2017)

NoMoSurf said:


> You just need to match the line breakage to the drag capability of the reel. Sure, you can put 200lb line on it, but it wont make any difference over 100 if the drag is only capable of 10. Your drag should be 25%-33% of your line breakage So if your real has 10lb drag capacity, you should match it with 30-40lb line. Anything larger is just taking up extra space on the spool.
> 
> I looked around for your 6500 sized Epixor, but couldn't find drag stats for anything larger than a 40.




That’s good info. Thanks
22lb max drag


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Be sure to post pics of whatever you drag in!


----------

